# Early December Steelhead



## Pescador Suave (Nov 20, 2014)

I need to do a mileage run from Minneapolis in order to maintain my airline status for next year and flights/rental cars into Akron are pretty cheap for early December. My steelhead season on Lake Superior tribs ended prematurely with the arctic blast, so I figure why not kill two birds with one stone and chase some fish in steelhead alley. I'm hoping someone can help me out with some basic info about the area and fishing. I am NOT asking for any specif spots...I like figuring that out on my own! PMs are welcome. I mostly fish a centerpin now, but always have a spey rod and bottom bounce set-up if my mood or conditions dictate it.

1) What kind of water conditions (temps, flows, clarity) are typical (I understand that there is variance  in early December?

2) Will fresh run fish still coming in? I enjoy lethargic winter fish, but much prefer hot fish. I know that you got hit with this recent cold snap and water temps plunged. If temps get back up into that 38-40 degree range will fresh fish start running again?

3) What rivers are best for being able to wade fish long stretches without trespassing. I like to pack a lunch, make a day of it, fish fast, and get away from the pressured areas near access points if possible.

4) Can I get good/fresh spawn somewhere? Flying with sacs sounds like a mess waiting to happen. I know about Erie Outfitters as I bought my pin reel there - any other places on the east side of the city?

5) If I find myself on the eastern tribs and it's not happening, is it worth crossing the border into Pennsylvania.

Thanks - PS


----------



## W DeMarco (Apr 23, 2013)

Google "grand river steelhead map" and chagrin too. I think there are PDF maps of all our rivers. The maps show public access points that are all good places to start. Check riverboss.com for conditions and flow. Riverboss also rates the fishing in a general way. As far as private property goes, most of the access points are in the metroparks or other park systems. Usually you have some good distance to work with. Not sure which is the best as I only fish chagrin and grand.


----------



## W DeMarco (Apr 23, 2013)

And most bait shops here stock spawn, freshly tied into sacs.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Rocky river is mainly all public so u have no worries about trespassing there. I mainly fish the chagrin I do better there and with it not having as much public access it's less crowded... Like others states type in chagrin, rocky, grand river steelhead maps and that will give u all public accesses on the rivers!!!


Where about in Minneapolis are you from? I lived in Woodbury for 7.5 years 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Pescador Suave (Nov 20, 2014)

I found all the maps. Thanks! Am hoping for good weather and conditions at this point. 

I live in Golden Valley. I grew up in Wisconsin, not far from the Brule - which would be my home river. Our run numbers have been down a bit the last 3 years, but 4000-5000 wild fish is still a huge run. Size was really good this year for lake superior fish.


----------



## chromatose (Dec 7, 2014)

You will find as long as it's not frozen over fish will be caught. Slower runs end up better in late winter. Stupid baits like pink worms, jigs, egg sucking leech work as it seems like a bigger meal. Fresh roe always puts fish on shore.


----------

